# Doncaster from the West Midlands...



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

Just wondering how people from around the west midlands normally make it to the Doncaster event? I personally don't drive so that's not an option and getting the train from Wolverhampton where I live will cost me around £50... :gasp: Is there anything I'm missing on how people do this in a more affordable way in a situation like mine? :blush:


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah me and my bf live in erdington, was going to get the train there and it would have been worth it imo but we cant go anyway cause ive just got a new job and dont want to book time off so soon


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

oh and £50 ? bloody rip offs lol


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

rudolph20039932 said:


> oh and £50 ? bloody rip offs lol


Well that's what I'm thinking, i'd go with my girlfriend so that means £100 in just travelling expenses alone... :|


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

it is expensive isnt it, depends how much you really wanna go, why dont you offer someone petrol money to take you and only get the train back? sorry cant think of any other suggestions


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

I live in brum and might be going. It is a real loose might though. But I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

Vidi Vici Veni said:


> I live in brum and might be going. It is a real loose might though. But I'll keep you posted.


Alrighty then. :2thumb:


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

WTNF said:


> Just wondering how people from around the west midlands normally make it to the Doncaster event? I personally don't drive so that's not an option and getting the train from Wolverhampton where I live will cost me around £50... :gasp: Is there anything I'm missing on how people do this in a more affordable way in a situation like mine? :blush:


 To be honest,i drive to Doncaster from birmingham, i'm pretty sure it's going to cost me around £50-£60 in petrol to get there and back this year! i think it's expensive no matter what you do at the moment unfortunatley lol.


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

Roseanna said:


> To be honest,i drive to Doncaster from birmingham, i'm pretty sure it's going to cost me around £50-£60 in petrol to get there and back this year! i think it's expensive no matter what you do at the moment unfortunatley lol.


Yeah it is looking that way, I'm deffo going to the Kidderminster one this year as I do believe it's on, however it'll be no-where near as big as the Doncaster?


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

WTNF said:


> Yeah it is looking that way, I'm deffo going to the Kidderminster one this year as I do believe it's however it'll be no-where near as big as the Doncaster?


 I go to kidderminster as well as Doncaster, it's definetly no where near as big or as good but still worth going to


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> To be honest,i drive to Doncaster from birmingham, i'm pretty sure it's going to cost me around £50-£60 in petrol to get there and back this year! i think it's expensive no matter what you do at the moment unfortunatley lol.


 
Yikes, from Birmingham?


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yikes, from Birmingham?


 Yup 
My car is terrible with fuel consumption!
Last year i paid around £40-£50 to get there and back...i guess since the fuel prices have risen it's going to be much more :lol2:
ahh well!! i don't mind hehe


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> Yup
> My car is terrible with fuel consumption!
> Last year i paid around £40-£50 to get there and back...i guess since the fuel prices have risen it's going to be much more :lol2:
> ahh well!! i don't mind hehe


Well I don't drive so I must save a fortune, I will be going to donny for the first time this year, been kindly offerd a lift but he is comming from Birmingham too I beleive.

I would assume though it would be alot less than that, but it could just be your car.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I don't drive so I must save a fortune, I will be going to donny for the first time this year, been kindly offerd a lift but he is comming from Birmingham too I beleive.
> 
> I would assume though it would be alot less than that, but it could just be your car.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


My car costs me about 10p a mile in fuel so 110 miles each way = £44  Luckily I only have a farty little 2 seater so James has to drive :lol2: Not that his cars any better on fuel! 

Were heading to the IHS conference the day before too so gotta add a hotel stay onto the cost of fuel too! Its all good fun though.


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

James_and_Hana said:


> My car costs me about 10p a mile in fuel so 110 miles each way = £44  Luckily I only have a farty little 2 seater so James has to drive :lol2: Not that his cars any better on fuel!
> 
> Were heading to the IHS conference the day before too so gotta add a hotel stay onto the cost of fuel too! Its all good fun though.


Hrm...

0.1 * 110 = £11

11 * 2 = £22

... :whistling2:


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

WTNF said:


> Hrm...
> 
> 0.1 * 110 = £11
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Ruuuuuined!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> My car costs me about 10p a mile in fuel so 110 miles each way = £44  Luckily I only have a farty little 2 seater so James has to drive :lol2: Not that his cars any better on fuel!
> 
> Were heading to the IHS conference the day before too so gotta add a hotel stay onto the cost of fuel too! Its all good fun though.


 


WTNF said:


> Hrm...
> 
> 0.1 * 110 = £11
> 
> ...


Glad I don't drive tbh.


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Glad I don't drive tbh.


I don't drive and I bloody hate it, it's so hard to do anything, like this thread started it'd cost me £50 to get there and back :/ that's £100 to take my girlfriend too, it's bloody depressing! xD lol


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

WTNF said:


> I don't drive and I bloody hate it, it's so hard to do anything, like this thread started it'd cost me £50 to get there and back :/ that's £100 to take my girlfriend too, it's bloody depressing! xD lol


When you factor in the costs of insurance, tax, not, tyres and other parts. It's probably not too far off for someone who does drive.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I don't drive so I must save a fortune, I will be going to donny for the first time this year, been kindly offerd a lift but he is comming from Birmingham too I beleive.
> 
> I would assume though it would be alot less than that, but it could just be your car.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 It's a number of factors... I drive a corsa 1.4litre i think? it's automatic, runs on diesal... all of which i've been told are factors towards it using up more fuel? but i don't drive my car everyday,i catch the bus to work and walk if i can help it, i used to take my car to work everyday just before christmas...that cost me near enough £50 a week to get to and from work everyday, i work like 10ish miles away! it was crazy! although they do say shorter journeys are worse for burning fuel?? lol



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Glad I don't drive tbh.


 it is ridiculously expensive!!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

WTNF said:


> Hrm...
> 
> 0.1 * 110 = £11
> 
> ...


My maths was right :Na_Na_Na_Na: Just my typing wasnt :blush:

It was meant to say 20p per mile!! :lol2: Costs me about £50-52 to fill up and I get 250 miles out of it 

Just had my tax come through thismorning, £250 for a farty little 2 seater :gasp: :whip:


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

James_and_Hana said:


> My maths was right :Na_Na_Na_Na: Just my typing wasnt :blush:
> 
> It was meant to say 20p per mile!! :lol2: Costs me about £50-52 to fill up and I get 250 miles out of it
> 
> Just had my tax come through thismorning, £250 for a farty little 2 seater :gasp: :whip:


It did make me chuckle :') driving is ridiculously expensive atm however, tbh so is public transport, I'm starting to feel they just like us where we are?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Indeed!! Im off to see Inky Joe in Sudbury again for another tattoo sitting next week and its about 162 miles away (from memory) but its mostly A roads etc and it takes 3 1/2 / 4 hours to get there so makes it a really long day driving there and back and having a 5 hour sitting, so we looking into getting the train as theres a station like 2 roads away from his shop.

From here id have to get the train into Birmingham city centre, walk to another station in Birmingham, get a train down to london, change once or twice on the underground, then get a train up from london to Sudbury (I think there was a change here too). Not only does the journey take even longer by train than it does by car but would cost more than the petrol too.

I dont get how the government go on about wanting us to use public transport when A) its so expensive and B) they still havnt managed to sort out better routes like how to get from the west of the country to the east without a 150 mile detour down to london first :bash:


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

James_and_Hana said:


> Indeed!! Im off to see Inky Joe in Sudbury again for another tattoo sitting next week and its about 162 miles away (from memory) but its mostly A roads etc and it takes 3 1/2 / 4 hours to get there so makes it a really long day driving there and back and having a 5 hour sitting, so we looking into getting the train as theres a station like 2 roads away from his shop.
> 
> From here id have to get the train into Birmingham city centre, walk to another station in Birmingham, get a train down to london, change once or twice on the underground, then get a train up from london to Sudbury (I think there was a change here too). Not only does the journey take even longer by train than it does by car but would cost more than the petrol too.
> 
> I dont get how the government go on about wanting us to use public transport when A) its so expensive and B) they still havnt managed to sort out better routes like how to get from the west of the country to the east without a 150 mile detour down to london first :bash:


I know when you find a tattooist you like you tend to stick with that person, you should really look into Spikes in Wolverhampton. He charges £65 an hour but will make the price more reasonable if your doing a long sitting but his work in generally amazing. The art he does and how quick he does it top notch and he's got a ton of awards for it all, he's constantly off to places like america too and works in big studios over there! His biggest let down is he lives in Wolverhampton and he sees this as home else he could be making a fortune in the bigger more respectable cities.


----------

